# Tutorials for Pyramid Head?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to google him so I'm no help! Great looking character, I'm sure someone here will have a great idea to help.


----------



## horrorfanatic (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have the DVD, the bonus features has a little bit on how the boots/shoes were made. The helmet structure looks to be a fairly easy build, as it is all straight cuts. Someone from the MHC did this costume, not sure if he or she is on this board. I'm thinking the helmet could be made out of plexiglass, then painted to look like aged steel etc.

I did find this though

http://www.instructables.com/id/Pyramid-Head-costume/ 

It may help you to get started in the right direction.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Sick costume idea, good luck. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Osenator is currently working on a Pyramid Head prop: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...t-hill-my-first-big-prop-year.html?highlight=. Perhaps he might be able to help you.


----------

